# Frogwood Pond: Anybody fish it?



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

A buddy and I are thinking of camping and fishing at Frogwood pond on Wayne Nat'l, anybody have luck there? I have a small johnboat that we could put on the water if needed. Thanks for the help.

Lg_mouth


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

never fished it myself but would be interested in how you do


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

There are no facilities at this time. Fish have not been stocked by the Ohio Division of Wildlife but local residents have stocked it and there are reported to be largemouth and smallmouth bass, bluegill, crappie, and channel catfish. Christmas trees have been placed in the pond to provide habitat for fish.


All Ohio fishing regulations apply to the Wayne National Forest waters. 


If primitave camping don't forget the regulations..

Primitive Camping
Primitive Camping is allowed on NF land away from developed campgrounds and anywhere that your camping equipment and/or vehicle do not block developed trails or road right-of-ways. There are also designated Special Areas in which camping is NOT allowed. Plan to bring enough drinking water for the duration of your stay. Leave a clean campsite by packing out all refuse. There is no charge for primitive camping, although a 14 day limitation is in effect. It is not normally necessary to check in with the Forest Service; however, groups of more than 25 people require a permit, and prior coordination is required. Do not camp within 100 yds from bodies of water. 


Let us know how you do I want to go backpacking/hunting/fishing there.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 13, 2011)

Never heard of it - but thanks. I wanna look into it!


----------

